# How to start a conversation with people in your classes?



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

So I'm gonna go back to school soon and I was wondering how I should start a conversation with people in my classes.....sometimes I think too much about knowing what to say or what to even talk about that I end up NOT talking to anyone unless they speak to me first. I'm also going to take this fitness class and I'm wondering how or what I should say to someone. Should I compliment her workout clothes? Or anything that deals with fitness and working out? I have no idea....I just stay quiet for the rest of the semester, not talking to anyone because I don't know what to say or talk about. :um


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

I wish I knew too, though I think it's just confidence, that way it comes naturally..

Though two times I have had small conversations after asking someone if they're sitting there (like a seat next to the person) then tension would be a bit relieved, then small talk, then conversation...both times they were alone though. If they're with friends, that probably won't work.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Be like, "Hey how was your weekend?" or "How was your break?" if you notice something you like about them, say "I like your hair!"

You can start conversations about what the class is about as well.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd ask what the person thought about the homework or quiz/test, or how their weekend was.


----------



## manny2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

I know how hard it is to start a conversation with people at school it sux ....I noticed that the best time to talk to people and make friends is within the first week of school and why you may ask well because everyone is on the same boat wondering if they will have friends this semester or not. If you try to make friends after the first week it is going to be tough let me tell you that. Everyone will be accustomed to seeing one another after the first week and then they get back into their shell. In shorter terms mostly everyone is open to new friendships during the first weeks of class. Anyway the way that I start a conversation with someone is by observing the classroom once you enter the class and try to spot someone that is sitting alone, then just take a seat next to him/her and ask a random question for example if its a science class ask them something like "is there a lab for this class?" then ask a random question like "how was your winter break?" and once they respond listen to them, then answer any questions that they might ask you. Then after that remain quiet for a bit then you'll notice that they will start asking you questions back. This worked every time in school thats how i made the majority of friends that I have and yes I talked to them within the first week of class. As a matter of fact the only reason why I passed my Biology class was because I made friends with this one dude on the first day and we each helped each other out on the tests/quizzes through out the semester. If it wasn't for me opening my mouth and making small talk the first day of school I probably would have failed Bio. Just think of the possibilities that can arise from making small talk.. think of this when you feel nervous or tongue tied. In sports class I would probably start with questions like "Is this your first fitness class here" or be kind of humorous and say something like "are you like a pro, or something" then just laugh to break the ice. then take it from there. Hope this helps and Good Luck to you


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

who knows


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

iheartkpop said:


> So I'm gonna go back to school soon and I was wondering how I should start a conversation with people in my classes.....sometimes I think too much about knowing what to say or what to even talk about that I end up NOT talking to anyone unless they speak to me first. I'm also going to take this fitness class and I'm wondering how or what I should say to someone. Should I compliment her workout clothes? Or anything that deals with fitness and working out? I have no idea....I just stay quiet for the rest of the semester, not talking to anyone because I don't know what to say or talk about. :um


Likeliness of person doing sports --> high I think so you can ask them if they play anything.

Do they go to the gym to work out?

Sure compliment clothes is good.

think of it more like: 'what would you like to know about this person?', rather than 'I need to say something for the sake of saying something'.


----------



## Nico Robin (Jan 16, 2013)

When I do get the courage to talk to the person sitting next to me, its usually short-lived. The loud, non-SA people tend to dominate the class. Then everyone starts getting to know each other so who wants to talk to the shy and quiet girl? That's right, NO ONE. 

Anyways, I usually as about their weekend or talk about the class/weather. All that good stuff but unfortunately it ends there.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I'd ask what the person thought about the homework or quiz/test, or how their weekend was.


I tried doing this throughout high school... I think I always sounded angry when I complimented the person though. :teeth It was forced each time, so that's probably why.


----------

